# log in blue



## acconnell (May 31, 2007)

There is a log across the blue in the commercial run of the blue. At 1250 cfs you can go right over it but beware as the water levels drop.


----------



## bigdrop (Apr 18, 2007)

Where is the log?


----------



## farmer (Apr 30, 2004)

Its really not that big of a deal, in fact I bet it washes out with some more water tonight. Its in the first drop, on the river left, in the mellower middle section. If you run right down the green water you are fine, but if you try and run the left at the top(most people don't) you need to get back to the center pretty quickly.


----------



## acconnell (May 31, 2007)

Yeah, the log is gone as of sunday.


----------

